# Opera made in USA



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well most of our goods are made in China these days. It's nice to know that at least we continue to make operas. Here's a list (clickable, takes you to synopse and other info):

Amahl and the Night Visitors 
Amelia Goes to the Ball 
Antony and Cleopatra 
The Aspern Papers 
The Ballad of Baby Doe 
The Boor 
The Canterbury Pilgrims 
The Consul 
The Cradle Will Rock 
Cyrano 
David Rizzio 
The Death of Klinghoffer 
Doctor Atomic 
Evangeline 
A Full Moon in March 
Gallantry 
The Ghosts of Versailles
Goya 
The Greenfield Christmas Tree 
A Hand Of Bridge 
Harvey Milk 
I Was Looking At the Ceiling And Then I Saw the Sky 
Introductions and Good-Byes 
Judith 
The Jumping Frog of Calaveras County 
The King's Henchman 
Little Women 
Lord Byron 
The Medium 
Merry Mount 
Miss Havisham's Fire 
Miss Havisham's Wedding Night 
Nixon in China 
Peter Ibbetson 
The Picture of Dorian Gray 
The Pipe of Desire 
Porgy and Bess 
Postcard from Morocco 
A Quiet Place 
Robin Hood 
The Ruby 
The Sacrifice 
The Saint of Bleecker Street 
Six Characters In Search of an Author 
Solomon and Balkis 
The Stoned Guest 
The Stronger 
Susannah 
The Tender Land 
Treemonisha 
Trouble in Tahiti 
Vanessa 
A View From The Bridge 
The Visitation 
A Water Bird Talk 
Will You Marry Me?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I get an error message


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The links take me to a 'webpage cannot be found' panel. Never mind. In my opinion American operatic output taken as a whole from P & B onwards has been no less distinguished than that of any other nation especially in terms of stylistic diversity.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> The links take me to a 'webpage cannot be found' panel. Never mind. In my opinion American operatic output taken as a whole from P & B onwards has been no less distinguished than that of any other nation especially in terms of stylistic diversity.


That's what I got. Maybe Alma's being cryptic?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Unless the CIA got antsy about an opera entitled 'Postcard From Morocco' and closed the website down until a thorough vetting has been undertaken...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, indeed the links seem to be broken and I don't know how to fix them. But the list can be found on www.usopera.com
The list I posted is the one on the left side menu when you click on the Operas tab. But it's just the list of those operas that have synopses on this website. To the right, you see a much more comprehensive list of operas by American composers, so long that when I tried to copy and paste it here, Talk Classical said I can't do it because it exceeds the number of characters allowed.

So, yay, Americans have been composing lotsa operas!


----------



## Darrel (Aug 9, 2010)

I must say that Opera is awesome browser i used it for browsing.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I think Samuel Barber´s Anthony and Cleopatra is really good:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Darrel August 2010. Banned after one post - that's going some.

Anyway, since then I would recommend _Jackie O_ by Michael Daugherty. Could it be the only opera which features Andy Warhol as a character?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Ballad of Baby Doe and A Street car Named Desiri for me please.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Compared to Europe, America got a pretty late start in beginning to produce operas of its own . This wasn't until well into the 20th century . There were hardly any original American operas in the 19th century , even though European opera had become quite popular since first being introduced here
amidst exactly 200 years ago by a visiting Italian company . 
But American composers have been making up for this late start , and plenty have produced many of them . Some have even had success in Europe !


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Another couple not on the original list which are quite interesting, both short operas by William Schuman:

_The Mighty Casey_ (after Ernest Thayer) - the pressure is on the hero to save the day as he comes out to bat in front of a baying crowd.
_A Question of Taste_ (after Roald Dahl) - a heavy bet is placed with a wine connoisseur.


----------

